# Best Equipment Manufacturers



## Bergamo (Apr 11, 2007)

On this lazy night I ask: what companies are the better hiking providers, nowadays?

I have some old Sierra Designs stuff that was very well built in the USA . I know just about everything must be built overseas now. Does SD still have a good reputation? I hear a lot about Marmot. North Face is all over the place from Mountaineering stores to Macys. Patagonia is referred to as PataGucci.  Smartwool has brought back the wool garmet, it seems.  etc, etc. What are your 2 cents?
Thanks .


----------



## SkaPig (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not much of a gearhead, but one company I have had good luck with is Outdoor Research.  Priced somewhat reasonable and made well.  In my opinion, Northface makes some of the best outerwear, but they make a lot of crap too so watch out.  I'd stay away from Mountain Hardware altogether.  Good luck finding stuff made in the USA... I don't even bother to check anymore.



Bergamo said:


> On this lazy night I ask: what companies are the better hiking providers, nowadays?
> 
> I have some old Sierra Designs stuff that was very well built in the USA . I know just about everything must be built overseas now. Does SD still have a good reputation? I hear a lot about Marmot. North Face is all over the place from Mountaineering stores to Macys. Patagonia is referred to as PataGucci.  Smartwool has brought back the wool garmet, it seems.  etc, etc. What are your 2 cents?
> Thanks .


----------



## LongStep (Apr 12, 2007)

Bergamo said:


> On this lazy night I ask: what companies are the better hiking providers, nowadays?
> 
> I have some old Sierra Designs stuff that was very well built in the USA . I know just about everything must be built overseas now. Does SD still have a good reputation? I hear a lot about Marmot. North Face is all over the place from Mountaineering stores to Macys. Patagonia is referred to as PataGucci.  Smartwool has brought back the wool garmet, it seems.  etc, etc. What are your 2 cents?
> Thanks .



http://www.rei.com/outlet/index.html



http://www.sierratradingpost.com/


some good sites


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2007)

North Face: never buying anything from them again.  

Patagonia: expensive, but very good quality.  

LL Bean: just OK.  Great warranty, but I feel that they let that make up for other things...

EMS:  Very good and not too expensive.  

Asolo:  great.  

Garmont:  expensive, but great.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 13, 2007)

It really depends what specific "gear" you are asking about - softgoods, hardgoods?

Mostly it's all subjective and specific by item, so here is my opinion and some of my favorites (basically companies I've had good experiences with for the items purchased):

-Outdoor Research (OR) (Have clothing/tons of gloves/the only gaiters I wear/extras) - they are tops for me! If I want to get something, I check them out first
-Sierra Designs (Winter sleeping bag, 2 tents - will be getting another winter sleeping bag from them)
-Golite (2 backpacks/tarp)
-Kelty (tent/sleeping bag)
-Mountain Safety Research - MSR (stoves, cookware, snowshoes)
-Salomon (hiking shoes, clothing)
-EMS (lots of clothing, backpack, sleeping bag) - clothing it's hit or miss. They have some real good stuff and sometimes they have crap. Last winter was a good technical outerwear year, this winter was horrible. This spring/summer is looking good.
-Smartwool (socks) - I like them but would like to try Dahlgrens since I've heard great things about them 

Other companies that I don't have too much of but would like more of:
-Marmot 
-Mammut
-Mountain Hardwear
-Big Agnes - good tents


I stay away from The North Face... but that's just because I'm tired of seeing everyone and their mother wearing/asking for Denali jackets.
Patagonia? Have nothing against them... but again, like North Face, it's one of the few companies that are popular around here just because of the name and that just turns me off  (plus, I can't get a good price on their stuff). 



SkaPig said:


> I'd stay away from Mountain Hardware altogether.


What experiences have you had with MH to make you say this? I ask because I've never heard anyone speak so negatively (or negative at all) of MH.

-Doug


----------



## SkaPig (Apr 13, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> What experiences have you had with MH to make you say this? I ask because I've never heard anyone speak so negatively (or negative at all) of MH.
> 
> -Doug



I have not owned much MH.  I had a pair of gloves and the fabric ripped in a couple spots between the fingers.  I also have a hat that has the stitching coming undone.  Neither piece has been abused.  Based on this I haven't tried my luck on any of the more expensive items.  MH stuff does seem to be quite stylish and very popular, I'd be interested to hear other peoples thoughts.  I probably was just unlucky.

A friend of mine completed the AT a few years ago.  He was not happy with his MH gear either, not sure what items were MH though.  He praised his Marmot gear, said that's all he'll buy now.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 13, 2007)

All of the manufacturers make some very good gear.  All of them make some crap.  You can't just look for the name on the label, you have to know about the various lines they make.  Some are targeted for casual users, others for people who rely on their gear, some are strictly for fashion.

I have had good luck with some gear from TNF, Mountain Hardware, Marmot, Patagonia, Sierra Designs, and most of the other major players.  I've also gotten crap from nearly all of them.

 -dave-


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2007)

I just bought an REI tent, saw a lot of good reviews on it...any opinions of REI stuff?


----------



## czimborbryan (Apr 29, 2007)

SkaPig said:


> I'd stay away from Mountain Hardware altogether.  Good luck finding stuff made in the USA... I don't even bother to check anymore.



This was a misinformed statement.  I am now using Mountain Hardwear outerwear because the North Face no longer makes bomb-proof mountain shells.  Mountain Hardwear shells are the best in the business right now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2007)

czimborbryan said:


> This was a misinformed statement.  I am now using Mountain Hardwear outerwear because the North Face no longer makes bomb-proof mountain shells.  Mountain Hardwear shells are the best in the business right now.



I like MH for the most part but I have had two shells of theirs and both have had issues. One the stitching on the cuff came apart and the other the velcro has come loose from the front. I never had any problems with my NF jackets/gear.


----------



## czimborbryan (Apr 29, 2007)

The stitching eh...haven't had that problem with the shells, but the shirts are a bit whimpy.  

The problem with the North Face is that their new mountain shells are now too short for extremely wet and windy conditions.  Their fabric is also not as tough as the Mountain Hardwear (On the other side of the coin, the NF jackets are not as heavy.).  I have been a North Face fan for years, but when I was attempting to replace my worn out shell, I couldn't find a serious mountain shell that could take high winds.  Sorry, but I had to move on.


----------



## walkerd2 (Apr 30, 2007)

I've had plenty of MH gear and have had no problems with them whatsoever. My Exposure 2 jacket is one of my favorites, and has never let me down. The problem some people have with equiptment is that they do not maintain it properly, then tell others it sucked and they form their opinions from what others have said.
I was kind of worried when Columbia bought out MH, but they have still managed to make quality products and are my favorite gear company.

The NF is ok, but I have a hard time finding gear from them that fits correctly, everything is always too short.

I have never had a problem with EMS, and their exchange policy is great, plus you can get some really good deals when they have a sale.


----------



## BoB (May 1, 2007)

*Ragged Mountain Fleeceware*

Awesome stuff, made right here in New England, and dirt cheap at the Memorial Day tent sales


----------



## Bergamo (May 1, 2007)

I noticed the "fitting problem" with North Face. I think they try to merchandise to the general public, sometimes, and forget the needs of hikers, climbers, etc.. 

What is the current story on Sierra Designs? They were cutting edge at the time the original owners were running the place. They came out with the Original 60/40 (at least that is what they said) and some very good tents. I wonder what happened to them. Did they lose their creative edge? When I was at Moor and Mountain, Burt was showing me some great looking items in the current market. None were Sierra Designs.

Thanks for the replies. I guess I look back on the "good ole days" too much.


----------



## cbcbd (May 1, 2007)

Sierra Designs is still making good stuff. I just recently bought a sleeping bag from them (Flash, 0 degree, 800-fill down). I've yet to try it out since I got it yesterday.

Their tents are also good stuff - I have a Lightyear CD and Clipflashlight - both good and innovative (at the time) designs.  The Lighting is one of the lighter weight options for double wall freestanding, 2-person tents out there. 

I haven't tried their clothes, so I can't speak for that.


----------



## bigbog (May 15, 2007)

*mfg.....*

*TNF:*  same experience as most....
Denali Vest....excellent Fall/Winter/Spring pullover...
I have a lightweight shell that has been nothing short of terrific, even waterproof(and that's what it _wasn't_ labeled as :???: ;-)).  
Last Fall I picked up their Varius Guide skipants...love em!
....However I had picked up one of their 100power fleece pullovers a few years ago...and it has given me the insulation of a cotton t-shirt.
*Spyder:* Great fleece
*Mtn HW:* Good skiing vest, not too thick..
*Marmot:*  Great heavy-duty, super breatheable hardshell jacket and their _Ultimate_ Gloves(2 yrs ago) have been excellent.....have not worn the new Ultimates (feel a little different!??)
*Outdoor Research:* Nice gaitors & skull cap.
*NRS:* Plunge Drytop, 2mm Creek Gloves, and RockPants....all terrific stuff.
*Smartwool:* ski/allaround-warmth socks have been nice.


----------



## czimborbryan (May 16, 2007)

Patagonia makes awesome boxers.  They're like air conditioning on a hot day.


----------



## bruno (May 16, 2007)

BoB said:


> Awesome stuff, made right here in New England, and dirt cheap at the Memorial Day tent sales



+1!! and limmer boots. buy american!!8):flag::-D


----------

